# SBC seminaries use VELCRO 2 teach students



## RamistThomist (Jun 28, 2007)

(HT: triablogue)









> Southern Baptists have surprised the world today by taking a step into the realm of super sophisticated technology. The multi-million dollar project VELCRO (Virtual Educational Learning for the Cooperative Relief Organization) will provide virtual headsets to be used in the seminaries of the SBC. The virtual headsets, valued at $20,000 each, will accelerate the learning process of seminary students about the SBC’s Cooperative Program.
> 
> The software running the headset was developed by one of the world’s leading software engineers, Will Bates, who explained to INN News the way the headsets work, “These headsets are fantastic. When the user engages the headset, sensors immediately map to specific regions of the brain for probing, allowing for the software to monitor and influence the flow of thought. When the program begins to run, the user watches a series of visual information, which stimulates the pre-frontal cortex of the brain using video and color association memory techniques. Through the accuracy and quickness of the program, the user is able to learn about the subject matter, in this case the SBC’s Cooperative Program, exponentially faster than through traditional methods.”


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jun 28, 2007)

That's crazy. Sometimes I wish information from books can be downloaded into my brain like in the matrix. Reading takes too long!


----------



## crhoades (Jun 28, 2007)

I put one of those on everytime I log into the PB so I can read posts really quick. I can plow through a 200 post Baptism/EP/theonomy thread in 3 minutes. Bob V's posts look really cool in an LSD sorta way.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 28, 2007)

It's getting harder and harder these days to discern satire from truth. Especially with the SBC.



> When the user engages the headset, sensors immediately map to specific regions of the brain for probing, allowing for the software to monitor and influence the flow of thought. When the program begins to run, the user watches a series of visual information, which stimulates the pre-frontal cortex of the brain using video and color association memory techniques.



I fiddled around with one of these too, back in the early DOS days. It made the Asteroids game terrifying.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 28, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> It's getting harder and harder these days to discern satire from truth. Especially with the SBC.
> 
> 
> 
> I fiddled around with one of these too, back in the early DOS days. It made the Asteroids game terrifying.



It took me about 5 minutes to realize the humor.


----------



## crhoades (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you sure it isn't Velcro in the seats to keep them there?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't have a lot of common sense, so it takes me awhile to catch on to satire...


----------

